# 27 & 28 January 2015



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

A few Photos and videos from the recent storm.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I think you need new wipers......


Very pretty up there, BTW...


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1943171 said:


> I think you need new wipers......
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yup! That's actually a brand new one on the driver's side. Couldn't prevent freezing with the low temps and blowing snow.....


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow. How much did you get without the drifting?


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I measure 25" in the flattest spot I could find. TV news claims Sanford, which just a few miles away got 31".


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I like how you can almost use the back of your front auxiliary lights as blind spot mirrors.


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Another foot. I wish I was getting paid.....


----------

